# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Sept 9 - Sept 15 2012 - IrishRonin

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks Member of the Week,  IrishRonin!

----------


## KingCam

Congrats, lookin forward to reading your entries  :Smile:

----------


## Patsy

Congrats!

----------


## Faith

Congrats!

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.


Don't forget to nominate more fellow members on the main page or send me a PM with your nomination!

----------


## Heather

Congrats! Can't wait to read more.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Congratulations! Looking forward to learning about you!

----------


## IrishRonin

Hey everyone and thanks for all the congratulation. So  my names Trever, as some of you might know I am a curator of a reptile and amphibian museum. As far as family goes I am a single father, my sons name is Cyrus and he just turned 8 on the 4th. I was born and raised in So. Ca, as a child, with a single mom, I was always out catching any and all critters I could find. Needless to say I almost gave my mom a few heart attacks. The first frog I ever bought as a pet was 2 grey tree frog in second grade, at the time red eyes were $65-75 and my mom could aford that. As far as my favorite color.... im color blind  :Wink:  for real. When I'm not at work, im there 6-7 days a week, I like to camp, fish, build stuff (I've'built my son a pirate ship, a a treehouse, a catapult ect) snowboard, play airsoft (was cpt. of a sponsored team for 4 years, team Ronin) and being Irish have a few Guinness and maybe a shot of Jamesons. I am also trying to finish my falconry apprenticeship, in which I'll specialise in owls.

----------


## Patsy

Thanks for sharing! How'd you get into falconry? That sounds real cool. Owls are such beautiful animals. They look so cute and soft and delicate and then you see them rip into a mouse! Our zoo has two owls that are kept outside in an out of the way exhibit and we always manage to get there at feeding time. Parents come with their kids and are like "oh little Johnny look at the cute owls!" then are horrified when they see mouse intestines coming from their beak!

----------


## Heather

That's really cool! What are your favorite exhibits to create?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Guinness is delicious Lol!! Nice to learn more about you Trevor. How is that Ornate doing?

----------


## IrishRonin

First of Grif I get to get you on this one its TrevEr, Er not Or, the irish way  :Wink:  and he's good thanks again. Anyway i've been into falconry since i was 4-5 when I first saw the movie Beast Master. My mom has a pic of me with a stuffed Pteranodon from the first JP, and it has a chain around its leg and I was 6 so... It's really hard to get into cause people dont like to let new people in, I understand cause it takes a lot of work and the birds take a lot of care + its 5000+ years old. On that note my Barn owl is the sweatist bird ever, she loves to cuddle. Patsy what zoo do you work at? My favorite exhibits to build... Thats really hard, I really like the fact that I get to build all types. Though I have to say jungle types are the most beautiful. One other thing i didn't mention is that im really into film, and have been sence i was 7-8. I really love to write, in fact i've written 1 full length film and I've got 3 in the works. Some how I got sucked into being the lead character in my best friends short film, I hate to act. It was his film college senor final, we actually got 1 million dollars worth of equipment from his school and Panavision, it was really cool. We have been working on it for 3 years so heres the two trailers, the first one is a still frame story board, the second is a rehearsal , all filmed on his Cannon 7D. Im not to sure when its gonna come out but where gonna enter it into film festives ASAP. Let me know when you guys think.
P.S. Im the one with the red beard.
Alps Visual The Final Hit - YouTube
THE FINAL HIT ROUGH SHOOT.mov - YouTube

----------


## Patsy

> Patsy what zoo do you work at?


Sorry, I WISH I worked at a zoo! I have a bad habit of saying "our zoo". I live in Chicago and Lincoln Park Zoo is a short trip from my house and since it's free, it's our go to weekend destination. We never knew they had owls until about a year ago, they have them at the end of an exhibit at a dead end sidewalk. So it's nice to be able to spend as much time as we want just observing them.

What types of movies do you write? I'm going to check out your movie clips when I can get to a computer with sound.

----------


## IrishRonin

I understand I call all the animals in my exhibit my animals though I only take care of them. The one I have complete is one loosely based off my life when I was 16-20, I was into a lot of bad things and did a lot of stupid stuff that most people don't believe anyway so. The others are: a historic film about the Celtic people, a story of a sociopath, and a king pin who has his hands in all form of control. Funny enough my owl observes me, when shes in the house she follows me around to see what I am doing at all times.

----------


## IrishRonin

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to  keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you  found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear  about them frogs!
Well as I stated yesterday I have been into frogs  for as long as I can remember, Red eyes have been my favorite sence I  was a little kid. After bugging my mom for awhile she "bought" my first  pair of greys in second grade, I had lots of WC pet frogs before that.  In preschool I caught and brought a Huge bullfrog for show and tell. As  far as learning curves and mistakes.... since I started very young and  my mom didn't know anything about frogs to help me out I've  unfortunately made plenty of mistakes and I don't have that kind of time  to go into all of them. A few though would be adequate ventilation for  tree frogs and visa-versa for darts, this one came up just a couple of  weeks ago.... tree frogs dont swim well, and keeping multi-species  together is not all that good of an idea. Luckily as a kid (3-7grade) my  friends step father was a herpetologist/entomologist/paleontologist  (very accomplished man to say the least), he taught me A LOT! Well at  the moment I have on display 1 Ceratophrys ornata (thanks again grif), about 20(including froglets) Pacific chorus Frogs (Pseudacris  regilla), 2 reed frogs (unknown type), 1 Tiger Leg Monkey Tree Frog _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_, 2 red spotted toads (Bufo punctatus), 3 Oriental Fire-bellied Toad (_Bombina orientalis), 5_ bumble bee walking toads (Melanophryniscus dorsalis), 4 whites tree frogs(_Litoria caerulea_), 1 American bull frog (Rana catesbeiana), 1 leopard frog (Rana pipiens), 2 Fire Belly Newt (Cynops pyrrhogaster), 5 African dwarf frogs (_Hymenochirus boettgeri)_ and 1 Ensatina  (Ensatina eschscholtzii). Tot think 1 1/2 years ago my work had no  amphibians. As far as breeding goes I've breed more reptiles than  amphibians, I have breed chors frogs, bullfrogs, and once, just once i  was able to breed a pair of azureus I had years ago. I found the forum  looking for new ways to build terrariums, before you guys/girls I had  never done the foam backgrounds.

----------


## Jen

I was just coming on to do the "Tuesday" header - sorry I was late for work this morning and just got home to come online.

Its great getting to know about you TrevEr =)

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

----------


## KingCam

Woo hoo, picture day!! Looking forward to it, enjoyed your mon/tues posts, also!



Sent from my Epic 4G using Tapatalk 2  :Smile:

----------


## IrishRonin

Ok so sorry I'm so late, the was A LOT to do today, including a whites who wont eat but im gonna start a thread for that. So i have a lot of new pics to show you all, there are more in my albums but to put them all up seems like to much. So here goes....

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> First of Grif I get to get you on this one its TrevEr, Er not Or, the irish way  and he's good thanks again. Anyway i've been into falconry since i was 4-5 when I first saw the movie Beast Master. My mom has a pic of me with a stuffed Pteranodon from the first JP, and it has a chain around its leg and I was 6 so... It's really hard to get into cause people dont like to let new people in, I understand cause it takes a lot of work and the birds take a lot of care + its 5000+ years old. On that note my Barn owl is the sweatist bird ever, she loves to cuddle. Patsy what zoo do you work at? My favorite exhibits to build... Thats really hard, I really like the fact that I get to build all types. Though I have to say jungle types are the most beautiful. One other thing i didn't mention is that im really into film, and have been sence i was 7-8. I really love to write, in fact i've written 1 full length film and I've got 3 in the works. Some how I got sucked into being the lead character in my best friends short film, I hate to act. It was his film college senor final, we actually got 1 million dollars worth of equipment from his school and Panavision, it was really cool. We have been working on it for 3 years so heres the two trailers, the first one is a still frame story board, the second is a rehearsal , all filmed on his Cannon 7D. Im not to sure when its gonna come out but where gonna enter it into film festives ASAP. Let me know when you guys think.
> P.S. Im the one with the red beard.
> Alps Visual The Final Hit - YouTube
> THE FINAL HIT ROUGH SHOOT.mov - YouTube


LOL!!! Oopse!!! TREVER!!! Sorry :Wink:  I tell everyone my auto-correct is terrible.

----------


## IrishRonin

Just giving you grief cause I was reading that thread where you all got way of topic about auto correct. I have to correct it everytime I write it as well.

----------


## KingCam

> Just giving you grief cause I was reading that thread where you all got way of topic about auto correct. I have to correct it everytime I write it as well.


LOL!! That was my bad XD



Sent from my Epic 4G using Tapatalk 2  :Smile:

----------


## Pluke

Congratulations and nice collection, Trever.  I'm sure those animals are real happy in their setups.. they all look great.

----------


## IrishRonin

thanks

----------


## Patsy

Thanks for sharing! That museum looks like a cool place to visit. I got a chance to watch your videos, the movie looks good!

----------


## IrishRonin

Its funny my museum reminds me of a giant terrarium, for people though. Well thanks I'm glad you liked it, were in the editing stages now. Hopefully it will be done soon, I'll let you guys know for sure. Well thanks again for the nomination everyone, I had fun sharing.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Just giving you grief cause I was reading that thread where you all got way of topic about auto correct. I have to correct it everytime I write it as well.


Cam started it. I was the victim  :Wink:  Lol!

----------


## IrishRonin

Cam quit victimizing people  :Wink:  So did anyone else get to watch those trailers I put on here?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I like them. Thought they were well put together.

----------

IrishRonin

----------


## Heather

You're so lucky! That must be such a fun job  :Smile: . Nice to read about you  :Smile: .

----------


## IrishRonin

Thanks Heather, it can be stressful but it is very fun. I am in the process of applying at a accredited zoo that is kinda close to my house right now.

----------


## Heather

That's awesome! Good luck  :Smile: .

----------


## IrishRonin

Thanks, I do love my job but I really want to work at a large state owned zoo instead of a private animal park. Better budget = better builds= happy me!

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! Completely understandable  :Smile: .

----------

